# thyroid disorder? not sure



## strangeasangels (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello all, I will try to keep this brief! My husband and I have been trying, and struggling, to conceive for 2 years now (since February 2013). I am 33 years old. I was on the pill from when I was 18 until we started TTC, which I now really regret. Husband has been tested and all is fine with him.

I didn't see my GP till March 2014, but sadly I haven't got very far with the NHS. I am experiencing very high levels of oestrogen - with the clearblue digital tests which also check oestrogen levels, I am registering 10+ days of oestrogen surge. My cycles are irregular but usually about 40 days long. I'm not ovulating according to the blood tests my GP sent me for but I thought I saw a positive ovulation test with the normal OPKs last month. I got excited but not pregnant and fear I must have imagined it. I am overweight (have always been so but gained a lot of weight when I came off the pill - which is likely down to overeating due to stress/depression as we TTC if I'm honest). My BMI is just below 35 (I have been on slimming world since November and have lost 2 stone since then). I am still losing weight and want to be as thin as possible for when I see a consultant again - but as I am 33 I am also eager to see one asap.

My GP last year sent me for numerous blood tests etc. Apparently all was normal aside from I have low progesterone so I am not ovulating. I also had a scan and this came up clear - no fibroids/cysts or anything like that. GP referred me to my local hospital, I waited 2 months (until August 2014) for the appointment and they cancelled it the day before. As you can imagine I was very upset (they called me when I was at work and I had to leave and take the rest of the day off because I was constantly sobbing). I went back to the GP who referred me to the Homerton instead - I chose not to go there first of all because I just wanted a quick appointment and they have a 4 month wait. But I may as well just have waited in the first place!

Anyway, when I got to the Homerton in November they told me they wouldn't help because I am too overweight. My GP had never weighed me before referring me. I'm not stupid, I knew I was overweight but was hoping I would be below their limits (I didn't weigh myself at the time and was a bit in denial). It was pretty devastating, I didn't know if I would recover to be honest and felt like just going to bed and never getting out.

I have lost weight since and now have a BMI of below 35 which means I could pay for treatment at the Homerton (the NHS BMI limit is 30 and I have 4 more stone to go for that). We can't afford private treatment but I don't think I really have much choice. I can't however say that the consultant I saw had the best bedside manner, he was brutal! So I was hoping maybe someone has experience of a similar thing and can recommend a private clinic that might be able to help?

My plan was to change GP (I have my first appointment on Friday to register) and then ask them to refer me back and we can pay privately for a scan and (hopefully) clomid. But... I have been reading up and think I might have a thyroid disorder. Should this not have been spotted by my GP though? I have most of the symptoms (constantly cold, painful periods, headaches before period, long cycles, overweight, depression, tired...) but as I regularly think I am pregnant during the TWW this could all be in my head!

Has anyone got any experience of any of the above or able to point me in the right direction on the forum?

Thanks lots!


----------



## Goodlife (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello strangeasangles, please insist that your gp checks your thyroid levels. Since I was diagnosed hypothyroid in Novemeber I have found it the biggest controversy ever-GP's don't know that it interferes with fertility at all or a safe pregnancy for that matter.  If they refuse to test it, as they well might...I have found it to be not taken seriously by NHS get a private test. It may unlock many things for you, including weight. I put on a stone in a matter of weeks in November when I was diagnosed.  I have been battling ever since to get adequate care for it.  My surgery refuses to follow NICE guidance for hypothyoidism and preconception and pregnancy which is disgraceful and I've got NICE involved.  The private blood test can be done at home by a finger prick test.  See Thyroid UK website. I hope this helps.  I am very passionate that thyroid issues are viewed more seriously in the UK.


----------



## strangeasangels (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks! I am going to see my new GP tomorrow and going to see if they can send me for blood tests for thyroid stuff.


----------



## Goodlife (Jan 13, 2015)

Let me know how you get on.


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi

Hope you don't mind me jumping in, I suspect I have a thyroid problem but I have had a few tests done with these results;

Free t4 17.95 Pmol/l
Tsh 2.02 mu/l

Was told these are ok but then on reading online I'm not sure if I need more Indepth tests done?  I have always eaten badly but never gain weight (I know this sounds great) but I'm worried it's a sign of an issue and I crave carbs and sugar all the time!

I paid for these private as my GP is hit and miss on tests.

A word of advice you can complain to PALS I have several times about my hospital and they deal with your complaint very quickly (think they are heavily targeted on resolution) google it, each hospital has a pals team, there must also be a way to complain about gps. Oh and lie they don't want to do anything you have been trying for 2 years, so be economical withy the truth!


----------



## Goodlife (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Brown464, your thyroid results look good to me. Are these your natural levels?


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

These were the tests of my private tests but since then I've read about anti thyroid antibodies??!

So confusing!!


----------



## Goodlife (Jan 13, 2015)

Do you have any antibody test results?  Ideal TSH is 1 or 2, so I don't know that would be causing symptoms...unless yours is naturally lower and it's on the way maybe.

I've felt horrendous as my tsh was 10.94 and antibodies 200 and 300. Tsh is now down to 1.72. Also adrenal fatigue with very low cortisol output which I'm supplementing for now too. Fatigue has a few causes.


----------



## Goodlife (Jan 13, 2015)

How about a private 24 hour saliva cortisol test...cravings sound more like adrenals than thyroid in my experience.


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

ive never heard of that test, where would I get a test like that done?

Im glad your tsh levels are coming down, this is good isnt it?

Thansk for your help!


----------

